# Australasian Funnel-Web



## EarlyBird (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi guys. I'm new to this so (old joke, I know...) please don't bite. I must admit I find Australasian Funnel-Webs absolutely intriguing. Unfortunately I know nothing about owning one. Could someone please tell me what I need to do in order to own one, and what I need to do to keep it in good condition? Thanks.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Get a DWA license first. And work with as many aggresive spiders as possible. Im not talking about handling them but seeing how fast they can strike, id stick to looking at them in a zoo, something so tiny yet deadly could escape very easily without the proper set-up: victory:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah start with something easy get a black widow first their slow n non-aggresive.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

If you want to prepare yourself for getting something like _A robustus_, get experience with fast Old World Tarantulas. Anything from the _Haplopelma_ or _Poecilotheria_ species. Very quick, quite defensive and a bite that'll make you sit back and reflect on your mistakes, but won't kill you. After you have a big Poecilotheria virtually teleport itself from the viv onto your shoulder, you may rethink the _Atrax :lol2:_


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Atrax robustus is considered to be one of the world’s most dangerous spiders; it has large fangs that can deliver a lethal dose of venom.

In my opinion no amount of training will prepare you for keeping such species, they most definatly do not behave like any new world or old world (American, African or Asian) spiders and are much smaller.

Atrax robustus strike down by lifting their fangs up with part of their body, they will sit in a fixed position with their fangs dropped for a considerable amount of time, and they trot along almost like a garden spider at no great speed.

_(They cannot strike and run at the same time, if anybody has witnessed them doing so please correct me)_

Although I feel they are much easier to manage compared to many other spiders (particularly Wandering Spiders) I would advise you to stay well clear unless you are 100% committed and educated in keeping such species. (They can and will kill you if you receive a bite)

I have caught these in the Sydney suburbs and have been lucky enough to visit the Australian Reptile Park at Gosford (north Sydney) where they are milked of their venom. 

Oh… I have never seen these available in Europe although I was speaking to a venomous keeper not long ago who may getting hold of one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

You will never as a private keeper get hold of one, never ever, I guarantee it. Some are sold under the wrong ID from time to time on the black market. They are so strict on exporting these spiders, I've never heard of anyone keeping these and it won't change. Get yourself a nice Fattail or something and quit dreaming. By the way only the males are highly dangerous and these spiders are quite large and have little agility or speed contrary to many peoples belief.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

steveyruss said:


> You will never as a private keeper get hold of one, never ever, I guarantee it. Some are sold under the wrong ID from time to time on the black market. They are so strict on exporting these spiders, I've never heard of anyone keeping these and it won't change. Get yourself a nice Fat Tail or something and quit dreaming. By the way only the males are highly dangerous and these spiders are quite large and have little agility or speed contrary to many peoples belief.


True........... and there not that small.
I was offered one not that long ago and TBH it was an ugly sod and extremely aggressive. Interestingly enough I doubt very much weather the person trying to sell had DWA.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

118-118 said:


> yeah start with something easy get a black widow first their slow n non-aggresive.


 
:whistling2:,, no a black widow isnt easy :S. Unless you have some advice that isnt going to put someones life in danger then dont post mate: victory:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> :whistling2:,, no a black widow isnt easy :S. Unless you have some advice that isnt going to put someones life in danger then dont post mate: victory:


In terms of going for a DWA species and something a little less dangerous than a funnel web?

Id start with a black widow before a funnel web. If your wanting to gain experience and start a DWA collection.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> :whistling2:,, no a black widow isnt easy :S. Unless you have some advice that isnt going to put someones life in danger then dont post mate: victory:


I don't think any invert is particularly dangerous with some common sense and experience, it's not like they have the strike range or venom of a lot of the snakes. With DWA inverts it's probably best to start off with some scorpions, they are generally slower and can't run upside the walls of the tank.


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> I don't think any invert is particularly dangerous with some common sense and experience, it's not like they have the strike range or venom of a lot of the snakes. With DWA inverts it's probably best to start off with some scorpions, they are generally slower and can't run upside the walls of the tank.


Yeah fair point starting with a scorpion would be a good idea. My post didnt sound how i meant it, meant if your going for DWA black widow is the easiest to keep and take care of. I wouldn't recommend anyone goes for a funnel web first, definately for experienced keepers.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have seen them being sold here, and a freind has had them many years ago and seen them for sale at Houten recently, but seeing as there were several venomous snakes from Oz at Houten im guessing that it would be easier to get a spider out


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Jb1432 said:


> :whistling2:,, no a black widow isnt easy :S. Unless you have some advice that isnt going to put someones life in danger then dont post mate: victory:


 
Widows are easy to keep and they are generaly very shy and uninclined to bite although thats not to say a bite couldnt knock you about alot. BTW look into when the last fatal widow bite occured, I think you will find it was a very long time ago thanks to an Effective Latrodectus antivenom being available


----------

